# Makita's new mini drill 10.8v



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

I already have the 10.8v bosch but this is so tempting! 
http://www.makita.ca/index.php?event=tool&id=706&catid=48


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbup:Thats it im buying that one!!!


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

It has more than double the torque of the Bosch, 195 inlbs vs 80 in lbs at the same weight.


----------



## cakobra1 (Jan 5, 2012)

*I want one.*

I live in the U.S. . I can't find the blue ones here, only white. I WANT BLUE! Can I order from Canada? Why don't they sell them here?


----------

